# Ascend D10 Sit-In kayak, opinion?



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Just wondering what peoples opinion are on this boat from basspro. Looking to buy a kayak (for real this time) in the near future and looking to keep it under $500. I spent more than that last year on a creek company 8ft pontoon, which I sold before I ever even tried it, long story on why that didn't work out. I'm looking to do a bit of everything with whatever boat I get be it lakes/ponds/rivers or creeks. 

Anyways the price point on this boat sure looks good... 

Here's a link to it. 
http://www.basspro.com/Ascend-D10-SitIn-Kayak-Red/product/11081905012221/


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I have an older D10 (2009?) and it is my least favorite. It's heavy, slow, handles like a pig compared to my Vapor. It rolls (not all the way) a lot easier than the Vapor.

Unless there has been a significant change in the hull since I bought mine, I'd look for something else.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Well thats a bummer I liked that price lol. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

Shouldn't be that big of a bummer though, the vapor is less expensive at Dunhams...

http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/old-town-vapor-10-kayak/

I've got a wilderness systems pamlico I like a lot, you could try to find a used one for a deal...


----------



## yak-cat (Oct 21, 2013)

the D10 has a comfortable seat and removable witch is a big plus
has alot storage room 
it does have a large keel making it harder to turn 
i have the FS10 and the keel is not as pronounced 
imo the seat alone makes the asend boat a better choice


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

My nephew and I both own the d10 and are happy with it. Like mentioned the seat is great and also has a nice storage (although not dry) space behind the seat. Might not be the best at tracking but for the price its great. I do think the fs10 has a little more leg room so that is something to think about. I have done a few mods to mine with rod holders anchor trolly and a fish finder. Overall I have had it for 3 seasons and have had it on rivers lakes and a couple overnight trips and it did exactly what I needed it to do. 


Sent from my C771 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Actually just got news today that I have a big outsource job coming in from my work, so my budget might have just doubled...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I'd your budget doubled buy up!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

backlashed said:


> I'd your budget doubled buy up!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yeah, I may be able to spend around $1,000 now. Sooo much more to look at now...


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

I've owned two hobies.... Outback and the pro angler. Just save for it, it is totally worth the money. I paid 1800 for one and 2800 for the second. Never regretted it, the pedal drive gives you so much more fishing and trolling ability. I can troll two rods and read a book at the same time.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

The outback works just fine in the river. Just gotta watch super shallow spots. I've done Darby, tangy, maumeewww, tusc, grand with no issues


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> The cost of kayaks is like everything else right now...stupid. The thing is, at the $500 price point, you are looking at a kayak you won't like after the first year if you factor in registration and accessories. .


I have to disagree with this. Yaks are like anything else and it's all what you make of it. There are some hard core guys on here and nothing but the high end will do and that's fine. But there is another group of guys that do just fine and really get a lot of enjoyment out of the less expensive models. I think sometimes we scare people off but frowning on the lower end units when in all reality they may work out just fine for that certain individual. Again like anything else you may want to upgrade down the road but that is not to say you won't have a blast and get enjoyment out of a lesser brand.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

No need to backpedal when you can 180 on a dime. I can only speak from my own experience and although I primarily am a flat water or lake Erie kayaker. I have never had trouble on any river with the outback. The pedal drive adds a whole new element to kayak fishing. I could not go back to being crippled by needing a paddle at the ready at all times.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> C'mon, Darren, you've only got to disagree with just a part of it. If you've got the means, after a year in a basic yak, you are going to want something better. I was absolutely thrilled with my first yak. If I wasn't an old fat guy with a couple extra bucks, it would still be my best friend. Now, it's just a lonely yak sitting on the shady side of an old high school buddy's garage for the occasional times I visit my hometown and go fishing with him.


Okay I do agree to a point especially if you have the means, but there is a lot of fun to be had in a low budget yak if that's all the funds available. See you next month.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

lotaluck said:


> I have to disagree with this. Yaks are like anything else and it's all what you make of it. There are some hard core guys on here and nothing but the high end will do and that's fine. But there is another group of guys that do just fine and really get a lot of enjoyment out of the less expensive models. I think sometimes we scare people off but frowning on the lower end units when in all reality they may work out just fine for that certain individual. Again like anything else you may want to upgrade down the road but that is not to say you won't have a blast and get enjoyment out of a lesser brand.


Lotaluck, excellent points. Agree with you 100%. My next yak will likely be a Jackson but for now my "budget" rig has served me well for quite a few years and it got me on the water!


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

DC9781 said:


> Lotaluck, excellent points. Agree with you 100%. My next yak will likely be a Jackson but for now my "budget" rig has served me well for quite a few years and it got me on the water!


That's how I started out, not sure if it was going to be something I'd really like so I went with a cheap intro yak. Bought my Ascend a few months later so the kids could come along. Bought my 'Cuda the next spring for the reasons Neal already posted.

A word about Hobies, they are great on big water but a pain when you get into timber, snags or weeds. A buddy has one in NC and fishes the ocean and Sounds but wont take it over the weed beds (they are everywhere) because they get snagged on the drive.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok so what would make a good yak for les/ponds but a excellent small river/creek yak? I plan to fish lakes/ponds until I get good enough to take it to moving water. I'm a fat guy (270lbs) but working on losing weight. Not very tall at 5'10". Budget around $1000 but can go over if its "really" worth it... If you guys could throw me a few options it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Also, currently without a truck, would be hauling this thing on the roof of a 1990 Cadillac deville or KIA soul. If that matters lol.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

JimmyMac said:


> ... would be hauling this thing on the roof of a 1990 Cadillac deville .


That's some straight up pimpin, right there!


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a Ascend FS12 and it handles great. It turns great a slides threw the water smooth and fast. I can only imagine that a smaller one would handle just as good or better. You don't need to spend thousands on a kayak if you don't really have it. If you have a thousand to spend buy a less expensive kayak and use the rest of the money to customize it how you want...........I really like the Ascend seats.........


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> Also, currently without a truck, would be hauling this thing on the roof of a 1990 Cadillac deville or KIA soul. If that matters lol.


Could be worse....


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

lotaluck said:


> I have to disagree with this. Yaks are like anything else and it's all what you make of it. There are some hard core guys on here and nothing but the high end will do and that's fine. But there is another group of guys that do just fine and really get a lot of enjoyment out of the less expensive models. I think sometimes we scare people off but frowning on the lower end units when in all reality they may work out just fine for that certain individual. Again like anything else you may want to upgrade down the road but that is not to say you won't have a blast and get enjoyment out of a lesser brand.


I completely agree with this. I've used a beat up wilderness systems pamlico 100 for a few years now and it's been great. It doesn't have all the bells and whistles but it's a great all purpose kayak that has got me on spots I never would have otherwise been able to. It's really light and easy to transport, something that is a bit of a concern for me in regard to the higher end models, especially since I often go out alone or find myself dragging it into weird spots. It's also nice to not worry about my kayak since it was so cheap, I've dragged it along the darby for miles, pulled it over rocks, hit rebar, pretty much put it through the ringer and it's holding up alright. I wouldn't hesitate to start with something considered lower end and see how that goes for you first, worst case scenario you can sell it on craigslist for near what you bought it for (something I did with a perception sport that I hated).


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

My hobie drive never gets caught in weeds. It chews thru pads, grass, everything.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bubbagon said:


> That's some straight up pimpin, right there!


I laughed at the thought a yak strapped to the top of a cadillac! 

Checkout the Cruise vs Ride thread going on now, that may help you out. 

If you have more patience than me, you might wait until a few kayak get togethers occur and ask to try someones out, or demo them at a dealer.


----------

